# The LMFAO Megathread



## Cynic (Jul 25, 2012)

Discuss all things LMFAO in here.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fun music for the club.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't see this thread getting to be that big 

And in two months, when then thread is reaching 50 pages, I'll look really stupid!!!

And for some input, I fucking hate this band


----------



## craig-sansum (Jul 25, 2012)

dear god no D:


----------



## Sousa (Jul 25, 2012)

wrong forum to post this


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jul 25, 2012)

I love you, cynic


----------



## petereanima (Jul 25, 2012)

Kill it with fire.



Seriously, that "I'm sexy and I know it" is currently played everywhere, all the time. It. must. stop.


----------



## DLG (Jul 25, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Fun music for the club.



are there any women in these clubs?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't mind these little fellas, they are just party rockin'..................


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 25, 2012)

Pop culture makes me laugh.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 25, 2012)

My girlfriend and I were out to dinner the night of their show in Orlando, and I couldn't believe the shit people were wearing (and letting their kids wear) when they were coming in after the show.


----------



## avenger (Jul 25, 2012)

Love this thread


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 25, 2012)

Sousa said:


> wrong forum to post this


 
Say the guy with only 1 post 

To stay on topic, can't say I love/hate them, I don't listen to radio at all, nor do I go into clubs. But whatever floats your boat, enjoy the music you like man!


----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 25, 2012)

These guys definitely put Guthrie Govan to shame.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 25, 2012)

Shots.



I have nearly died to that song.







That is all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 25, 2012)

I like them.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 25, 2012)

I think party rocking is a good catchy tune, but the others are kinda meh.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jul 25, 2012)

Lmfao...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 25, 2012)

I WORK OUT.

It's hilarious, just don't take it too seriously. Most metalheads I meet in SoFlo don't have a problem with em, and enjoy them quite a bit.

[email protected], this is still music even if you and I might not jam to it everyday.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't even mind them, but they're overplayed, overrated and don't belong on SS.org... Or do they?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 25, 2012)

Everyday I'm shuffling


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 25, 2012)

I think THIS is more like it! I love Skip the Foreplay, and here they are covering LMFAO's song "Champagne Showers".


----------



## Genome (Jul 25, 2012)

I read somewhere (can't remember if it was here or somewhere else) that they couldn't figure out whether they were actually shit, or postmodern geniuses.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 25, 2012)

best thread


----------



## MikeH (Jul 25, 2012)

I party rock on occasion.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jul 25, 2012)

My 3-year old daughter freakin' loves the party rock anthem.  it's quite catchy, even though I really dislike the typical 'club' theme in pop.


----------



## mithologian (Jul 25, 2012)

From all the crap played in the radio these days, I find them to be the least annoying to me. For some time I lacked headphones and was forced to listen to the radio when using my college's gym. Their songs dont make me want to puncture my eardrums as much as other garbage.


----------



## anomynous (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## -42- (Jul 25, 2012)

Party Rock Anthem is my guilty pleasure.

No shit.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 25, 2012)

DLG said:


> are there any women in these clubs?



Of course not.  Purely a joke.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 25, 2012)

...and I thought the Maroon 5 thread I saw the other day was bad!


----------



## slowro (Jul 25, 2012)

Awful picture but this was made for LMFAO






At least something cool came out from this 

It aint the worst music I've heard in a club


----------



## grey dog (Jul 25, 2012)

no.
wrong forum.
i hate this band.


----------



## Cynic (Jul 25, 2012)

Please keep all discussion regarding LMFAO civil.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 25, 2012)

Highly talented entertainers, I enjoy them


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a fan of the wiggle.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 25, 2012)

We should all be able to party rock from time to time. forreal.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't mind these guys, they are fun, just stupid, fun music, in a good way. 

Fun fact. I was in Paris last year on vacation, in a cheap hotel in a suburb. The building in the front had this party in an apartment, it was Saturday, and after 1AM they started blasting a lot of songs really loud and we could see more than 20 people dancing in the living room. I'll never forget that night, it looked like the best party in the world when they played Party Rock Anthem, it was 3 AM, and even though I was tired, I couldn't help but smile and want to be a part of that party... really, really fun! And I don't even like party tunes or dancing and whatnot, but I was jealous of them that night! hehehe


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 25, 2012)

Warning: Serious Topic for Discussion

What do you guys make of the fact that both of these guys are relatives of Barry Gordy, the founder of Motown records(Redfoo is his son, Skyblu is his grandson)? I mean, Motown released some of the most influential and socially conscious records for the black community, and now his progeny are making this trite nonsense.


----------



## thealexkelley (Jul 25, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Warning: Serious Topic for Discussion
> 
> What do you guys make of the fact that both of these guys are relatives of Barry Gordy, the founder of Motown records(Redfoo is his son, Skyblu is his grandson)? I mean, Motown released some of the most influential and socially conscious records for the black community, and now his progeny are making this trite nonsense.



they live a very #YOLO lifestyle


----------



## Cynic (Jul 25, 2012)

LMFAO tour dates:


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 26, 2012)

LMFAO are revisiting their Norwegian Black Metal r00ts.

Paying homage to the Pagan Party Gods on their way out.


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 26, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Warning: Serious Topic for Discussion
> 
> What do you guys make of the fact that both of these guys are relatives of Barry Gordy, the founder of Motown records(Redfoo is his son, Skyblu is his grandson)? I mean, Motown released some of the most influential and socially conscious records for the black community, and now his progeny are making this trite nonsense.


 
And Rockwell (of "Somebody's Watching Me" fame) is Gordy's son. That is the only reason any of these "musicians" are signed to any label. The "music" is pure shit.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 26, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> And Rockwell (of "Somebody's Watching Me" fame) is Gordy's son. That is the only reason any of these "musicians" are signed to any label. The "music" is pure shit.


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought the music was awesome... until I realized youtube was on mute and I was hearing Satyricon.




Opps.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 26, 2012)

LMFAO are a few steps away from either being shite or being really talented and forward-thinking. It's weird, I like them, but not enough for me to get their music.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 26, 2012)

OP should have named the thread LMFAO Appreciation Station for maximum party rock


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 26, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> I WORK OUT.
> 
> It's hilarious, just don't take it too seriously. Most metalheads I meet in SoFlo don't have a problem with em, and enjoy them quite a bit.
> 
> [email protected], this is still music even if you and I might not jam to it everyday.




you.... you don't?


----------



## Cynic (Jul 26, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> OP should have named the thread LMFAO Appreciation Station for maximum party rock



Mods?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 26, 2012)

I was wrong, this thread is going to be huge 

Mods, please don't close it. 

People's butthurt is amazing reading material.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 26, 2012)

*"I fucking hate this band, the song was only in 4/4, the key remained the same and the lyrics where tasteless, written about doing FUN things as opposed to murder, space, aliens, conspiracies or questing.

I didn't even hear 1 GUITAR, you know, the instrument on which you make REAL Music. Hah, these plebeians wouldn't know real music if Mr.Sucimez himself came in and swept an arpeggio in front of them 

And to add to it all, people ENJOY this music. WHAT! I know you're probably having a hard time believing it too, but people actually like to listen to this? Don't they recognize the true value of music is how hard it is to play?"*

This is wat u r liek. Calm down SSO, if you don't like this music, why come into this thread? Seems a tiny bit stupid doesn't it?

ERRYDAY IM SHUFFLIN


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jul 26, 2012)

She is not part of the band but Lauren Bennett is really fucking hot


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 26, 2012)

sexy and i know it is mah jam, aww yeah


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 26, 2012)

I really enjoy this band for the fact about how open they are about there relationship together. If you would have told anyone 10 years ago a gay couple would be selling hit pop records they would have laughed at you. But look how far they have come.


EDIT I was just informed they are not gay........

This kid was suspended from school for sexual harrasment after quoting Lyrics by this band
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/04/colorado-boy-6-suspended-_n_1478119.html


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 26, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> I really enjoy this band for the fact about how open they are about there relationship together. If you would have told anyone 10 years ago a gay couple would be selling hit pop records they would have laughed at you. But look how far they have come.
> 
> 
> EDIT I was just informed they are not gay........
> ...



I would hope not, they are blood relatives (Uncle and Nephew).


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 26, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I would hope not, they are blood relatives (Uncle and Nephew).



Yeah i was misinformed about this "band"


----------



## ridner (Jul 26, 2012)

as far as "pop" music goes, these guys are far less annoying than most. I get why people like it and it's fun.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 26, 2012)

I pretty much watch any of those in the same regard as the lonely island stuff.

Its funny when you watch it with the music video, and then when you hear it again its funny in that it reminds you of the shenanigans in the music video. 

Its comedy, just think you could be getting subjected to the horrors that are known as the black eyed peas or kesha.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jul 26, 2012)

Good music for clubs. Don't actually mind them as at least they're doing something slightly interesting.

Party rock is a good song. And they catchy as hell


----------



## MikeH (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## bce5150 (Jul 26, 2012)

Complete and utter garbage. One of the worst things to happen to Western Civilization since the fall of Rome. You should all be very, very ashamed


----------



## Cynic (Jul 26, 2012)

LMFAO interview:


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 26, 2012)

The only thing I can think of when I hear their music is... 

#YOLO


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 26, 2012)

I like them. Fun, catchy tunes never to be taken seriously. I often quote their lyrics to mess with people and get a laugh. And the lyric "Like Bruce Leroy, I got the glow." Which is a reference to "Barry Gordy's Last Dragon" movie. Which is a great B flick btw... And pays homage to their music biz running relative..


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jul 27, 2012)

A nice break from Taylor Swift and the Beibs while I'm at work...actually they never play anything other than hyper generic top selling happy go lucky bullshit soft rock and pop. Don't work at a grocery store unless you thoroughly enjoy hearing the #1 singles for the past 30 years.

Cept the Bee Gees get played every now and then. Fuck yeah Bee Gees.

Sexy and I Know It is fun to quote sometimes to mess with people


----------



## The Beard (Jul 27, 2012)

Found this at 3am while slap-happy and fucking DIED


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 27, 2012)

bce5150 said:


> Complete and utter garbage. One of the worst things to happen to Western Civilization since the fall of Rome. You should all be very, very ashamed




Funny thing is, people said the same about heavy metal back in the eighties:











Downing any kind of music because your taste is limited is weak. You should be very, very ashamed


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 27, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Downing any kind of music because your taste is limited is weak. You should be very, very ashamed



And how do you defend "Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle?"


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 27, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> And how do you defend "Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle?"



How do you defend posting in a thread just to complain about a band you don't care for?


I find their music fun and enjoyable for certain occasions. Don't see what I have to defend--they don't take themselves overly seriously. I like them.

And plus, bands I don't like, I don't go out of my way to post and whine about. Maybe there is some logic behind doing this that you could explain to me


----------



## Cynic (Jul 27, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> And how do you defend "Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle?"



1. Wiggle
2. Fuk u


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 27, 2012)

Tags: Worst thread ever.

Am I the only one who knows that this is a troll thread? And a damn good one too!


----------



## Cynic (Jul 27, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Tags: Worst thread ever.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows that this is a troll thread? And a damn good one too!





EVERYDAY IM SHUFFLIN


----------



## Ninjahat (Jul 27, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Tags: Worst thread ever.
> 
> Am I the only one who knows that this is a troll thread? And a damn good one too!



IDGAF wiggle wiggle


----------



## sojorel (Jul 27, 2012)

the venga bus is comin

and errybody's jumpin












new york to san francisco


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 28, 2012)

Gotta say, I'm surprised at the shit in this thread. It's almost as bad as that Nickelback one was last year, or whenever the hell it was.

And as usual, I'm surprised SSO has fans of LMFAO. At least it proves you guys don't give a fuck!


----------



## Cynic (Jul 28, 2012)

been party rockin all day

anyone else?


----------



## bob123 (Jul 28, 2012)

I fucking love LMFAO....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread made me decide to check them out. They remind me of 80s hiphop stuff like Fresh Prince. It's good, stupid fun-oriented music. Just because it doesn't djent doesn't mean it's horrible. Granted I wouldn't get all ecstatic if their stuff came on, but I wouldn't go out of my way to turn it off either.

Many jimmies were rustled in the making of this thread...


----------



## Fiction (Jul 29, 2012)

What on earth happened in here?

This is great to listen to every now and then and suits different environments, good luck going into a club that just plays djent and having a good time, everyone would just argue about the tone and that it's actually syncopation not a polyrhythm, and would be a total sausage fest  

Don't like it, don't post.

-

We use to put this on at my last job so there'd be a few of us out back in the kitchen dancing around like idiots, *fun* (That's all its for) times.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 29, 2012)

Fiction said:


> What on earth happened in here?
> 
> This is great to listen to every now and then and suits different environments, good luck going into a club that just plays djent and having a good time, everyone would just argue about the tone and that it's actually syncopation not a polyrhythm, and would be a total sausage fest
> 
> ...



I would definitely go to a club that played djent and dance with other sweaty bedroom guitarists. 

Like I said, some music is just for entertainment, not to expose some human truth or express deep sentiments or emotions.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 29, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I would definitely go to a club that played djent and dance with other sweaty bedroom guitarists.





waitwut.





The Reverend said:


> Like I said, some music is just for entertainment, not to expose some human truth or express deep sentiments or emotions.


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 29, 2012)

I have to say, being in a club and shuffling around the place to LMFAO while smashed is some of the most fun I have ever had ever.


----------



## asher (Jul 30, 2012)

Amazing thread tags are amazing. Also the Cantina Rock mashup-thingy is incredible, too.

As to the band: eh, there's worse, not anything I'd ever choose to listen to, would be totally okay to have on at a party.

also: not as good as the Funky one, but parts of this line up hilariously.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJNBfBr-OGU


----------



## Cynic (Aug 1, 2012)

Shufflin in my room, right now. Get at me.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 1, 2012)

"alright stop, hating is bad." lol Just to quote one of their fine songs.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 3, 2012)

hating is bad


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 3, 2012)

Cynic said:


> hating is bad



Then why does it feel so good?


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

Now that I see that they're just goofy dudes, I can actually have some respect for their jams and deal with 'em. This whole time I thought "Sexy and I know It" was some seriously narcissistic type shit written by a record label mashup of attractive robots. But, I see the vid and it's hilarious and awesome. They seem like fun ass dudes to party with.

Thanks, Cynic, for preventing me from being a hater!






Oh, and Alistair Overeem in the vid made me nod in agreement. haha


----------



## fps (Aug 5, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> This thread made me decide to check them out. They remind me of 80s hiphop stuff like Fresh Prince. It's good, stupid fun-oriented music. Just because it doesn't djent doesn't mean it's horrible. Granted I wouldn't get all ecstatic if their stuff came on, but I wouldn't go out of my way to turn it off either.
> 
> Many jimmies were rustled in the making of this thread...





Fiction said:


> What on earth happened in here?
> 
> This is great to listen to every now and then and suits different environments, good luck going into a club that just plays djent and having a good time, everyone would just argue about the tone and that it's actually syncopation not a polyrhythm, and would be a total sausage fest
> 
> ...



I like these posts. The music videos are hit or miss, but the music is such fun, and so catchy and exuberant.


----------



## Cynic (Nov 27, 2012)

hey


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 27, 2012)

hey babe

u shufflin?


----------



## The Beard (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like someone's about to get their truffle shuffled


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2012)




----------

